# organic???



## middieman440 (Jan 26, 2009)

????????why do you guys go out and buy all this expensive stuff to grow with??you can just use horse/cow manure and your plants will grow just as good if not better, than all this chemicalized "organic" stuff just my thoughts,and the stuff is free and is organic as organic could be just go ask your local farm owner if you can have some cow patties and 99% of the time he will say go do what you gotta do i use somewhat dry patties but also used fresh ones all depends on how big the plants are .....and for your growing medium go to where the cows are always at and dig up the dirt because it is highly fertalized and its FREE and natural...just dont leave 10 foot holes on his land cuz it can harm the animals... now thats true organic farming agree or dissagree thats up to you but at least i know whats going into my plants thus my body and no it doesnt leave your end product tasting like poo but more of a natural taste that i and many other ppl like..now this is all for outdoor growing, indoors i do not know how it would turn out to be smell and pest wize.this also works wonders with tomatoes and squashthe only thing i would say thats missing out of the nutes would be phos for flowering but i never had a problem...any comments would be nice but do not bash me for telling of how i do things organically. because everyone has there own way of doing things i just like to save money rather than waste it on unknown products that do work but are not fully organic..and i also understand some ppl dont have acess to farms but if you know of some that have cows please try this method out you wont be dissapointed... i am also new here so someone may have posted something like this so sorry in advance if this was already brought up thanks for reading;...


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Jan 26, 2009)

> why do you guys go out and buy all this expensive stuff to grow with??you can just use horse/cow manure



It's negative 10 degrees outside so I grow indoors until spring. Like you said it would probably stink indoors. I do use almost entirely organic nutrients for my indoor grows that have been proven to be extremely beneficial to marijuana. Not saying it's a bad idea, just not realistic for indoors, and I feel the price I pay for nutes more than pays for itself in what I get in yield. I no longer buy pot.


----------



## The Effen Gee (Jan 26, 2009)

Not everyone has access to the boutniful harvests most of the organic products you mentioned.

or room.

Imagine living in an apartment. Try to make tea there...whooa...smelly.

Might I also mmention that alot of the accelerants and suppliments cannot be replicated in your house.

How the heck am I supposed to get seaweed extracts in my kitchen?

Yucca extract, amino acids, gibberellics ect ect.

 Also, it is quite cheaper and time efficiant to buy most of these extra ingrediants.


----------



## umbra (Jan 26, 2009)

manure all by itself isn't going to get you much. plants do not breakdown manure to a usable compound. this is done by micro organisms, bacteria, and fungi. manure has a very high salt content, not good. it does breakdown over time and become a great food for micro organisms. plants absorb the effluent from the micro organisms that consume the manure. this takes time. organics i buy, are already broken down and ready for the plants to start absorbing the nutrients. i don't live where there are cows or horses anymore. as a kid they were everywhere. now they are housing developments, shopping malls, and businesses.


----------



## saycheese (Jan 26, 2009)

straight answer-

two and a half months ago i was not a gardener

i was a smoker with 0 knowledge of growing

being stoned in a growshop with a pocket full of loot i opted for the slightly more expensive 'organic' labeled products mostly cos the guy said its harder to overfert and the crop generally tastes better.

got stung for a couple of items like ppm reader but im intrested in a one dwc pot in the corner of my room so itll be useful in future

i actually dont care enough about the environment, im sorry to say...

apologies to all the people who actively do your buying our grandkids grankids grandkids a few degrees less heat in which to prepare the great mars expedition. of 2073. heed. care for mars. prevention better than cure.

i went organic cos it sounded easier for a noob to get a good quality tasting harvest.

hope i didnt waste my hard hustled bucks


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Jan 26, 2009)

i dont think you can waste any money on mj, even if you spend 500 bucks on one grow and you fail badly, you will have still learned something!!!! but thats just my smoked-up-mind thinking again...


----------



## kalikisu (Jan 26, 2009)

Well i had brought some manure at homedepot for $1.50 and have been composting it with veg waste & worm **** in five gallon buckets. Got a house but not enough yard for compost pile. Outside the smell isnt that bad but bring it in and Whew! I also add some ferts to the compost too. Eh i'm just learning but I think it is a cheaper way to get quality dirt but it takes longer.


----------



## The Effen Gee (Jan 26, 2009)

saycheese said:
			
		

> straight answer-
> 
> two and a half months ago i was not a gardener
> 
> ...



Please do not take this personally, but you and your mentality is doomed and I will not be a part of it or condone it for that matter.

Good luck.

P.S. if you needed convincing to buy a PPM meeter...your doomed. Even a novice would spend his "hard hustled money" on an important item like that.


----------



## Hick (Jan 26, 2009)

The Effen Gee said:
			
		

> I have never said this to anyone on the internet before, especially concerning cannabis cultivation....which is OBVIOUSLY not for everyone.
> 
> I hiope your attemps at growing are a colossal failure, and you end up wasting a ton of money trying to make money.
> 
> ...



HA!! I just figured out exactly who you are now effen!!<---- shhh..... (it's Al Gore folks)
.. Go hug a tree ya' freakin' looney.. 
:rofl:...























.. now don't go gettin' offended.. it was a joke..


----------



## The Effen Gee (Jan 26, 2009)

Honestly, I see no problem with taking care of the place. 

Now, using a weather climate shift crisis to make money...SHAMEFUL..I HATE Al Gore.

Slob...

Anyhoo, some of the best food regiments can be made with simple household food wastes, but like UMBRA said, the essentials in making this process work for you is the microbes, bacterium, fungus and enzymes that can thrive in compost or manure...or composting manure.

Most of the cultures needed to jump start this method are either only available thruogh a hydro store, nursery or internet.


I use real, whole dead fish in my tea mix.


----------



## umbra (Jan 26, 2009)

When I was growing 20 years ago, I always used fish emulsion for ferts. I would go on and on about organics to people. One guy decided to try an outdoor grow. So he digs a hole and puts a fish in the hole and planted a seed. Plant grew to a big girl, nobody and i mean nobody could smoke it. it tasted just like a dead fish. he moved away because everybody teased him so much.


----------



## Rockster (Jan 26, 2009)

No need to get all high and mighty cos you live within spittin' distance of cow **** matey.

Organic stuff isnt 'chemicalised' its organic which means not 'chemicalised' and theres not too much cow **** I can scrape off London sidewalks around my way.

So yee haw for you,but we don't all live down on the range,and besides,many folk do use guano just not cow guano.


----------



## The Effen Gee (Jan 26, 2009)

Really?

The native american method didn't work for him huh?



I wanted to just try the fish method (by fish I mean small fish, less than 4") lats grow run and had much success with it. I use in conjunction with both seabird and bat guano (High N in beginning, more P,K in later) leachate, comes in poweder form. I use real bokashi in my tea mix also, I believe this is key. I feed the mix often with pure molasses (only real reason to have it) and have a syphon setup to refill the tea bin with fresh, dechloranated water as you draw from the tea mix.

I incorporate an air pump, circulating pump and an aquarium heater set t around 65f. 

I am thinking of bottling this stuff up and selling it. 
I will call it "Jesus Juice", because it works miracles for growing. 

...not too well for getting children drunk though...


----------



## Hick (Jan 26, 2009)

Rockster said:
			
		

> theres not too much cow **** I can scrape off London sidewalks around my way.
> 
> .


You're not looking in the right spots rocky'.. try looking a li'l closer to the parliament building..



> Honestly, I see no problem with taking care of the place.


I coudnt agree more effen'..


----------



## umbra (Jan 26, 2009)

The Effen Gee said:
			
		

> Really?
> 
> The native american method didn't work for him huh?
> 
> ...



There's a guy who turned worm castings into a business. His friend grew some dank bud and he decided to use the castings juice and bottled it. It figures , he's from NJ. He even uses recycled plastic bottles for his containers. True green entreprenur.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 26, 2009)

umbra said:
			
		

> When I was growing 20 years ago, I always used fish emulsion for ferts. I would go on and on about organics to people. One guy decided to try an outdoor grow. So he digs a hole and puts a fish in the hole and planted a seed. Plant grew to a big girl, nobody and i mean nobody could smoke it. it tasted just like a dead fish. he moved away because everybody teased him so much.



I always use big dead fish in my outdoor grows. Been doing this for more than 30 years... By harvest time there is absolutely no trace of the fish inside the bucket or in the smell or taste of the mj....I wonder what kind of fish your buddy used?


----------



## saycheese (Jan 26, 2009)

funny enuff i think my grows guna be great.


EFFEN GEE

Y O U  A R E  A  G I M P  


sorry mate . sad but true.
if i sell one single gram, it will only be becos i got a fresh crop ready to smoke
dont think im in it for money.
if i was would i be growing 10m2 not 1m2 
put that in yer high an mighty pipe and smoke it!

your first grow was probly a frickin tulip


----------



## The Effen Gee (Jan 26, 2009)

What's "Y O U A R E A G I M P"?

I have never heard of this product before. 

I do recommend the Bokashi though, works great. You can easily make a large batch in 24 hours or less if you have dechlorinated water.

Also, if you are attempting to "grow" microbes I would recommend you let your water sit for a while if you are using straight tap.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 26, 2009)

saycheese said:
			
		

> straight answer-
> 
> two and a half months ago i was not a gardener
> 
> ...


 
*how old are you ?*
*because you sound very childish  *


----------



## middieman440 (Jan 27, 2009)

so much for a thread going off topic.... and im no newb to growing been doing so for a while and do it the same way everytime and never once had a problem with my end result... and i do not do it to make money i have a job for that but for everyone bashing me on my thread you are all ignorant and everything i wrote in my thread explains all ur ignorant answears this site is worse than all the other ones haha so much for a good site


----------



## Hick (Jan 27, 2009)

middieman440 said:
			
		

> so much for a thread going off topic.... and im no newb to growing been doing so for a while and do it the same way everytime and never once had a problem with my end result... and i do not do it to make money i have a job for that but for everyone bashing me on my thread you are all ignorant and everything i wrote in my thread explains all ur ignorant answears this site is worse than all the other ones haha so much for a good site


  Easy "middie'..... some of those responses were probably reflections/results of a li'l jealousy or envy.... by those less fortunate, who reside in the concrete jungles and are not afforded the importunities we have .  Some folks only see real dirt in concrete planters or clay pots on balconies..or possibly in a few acres of 'city park' property... 
  But...   the simple fact is, composing your own soil mix is a lot more difficult and time consuming than simply purchasing a product that already has everything in it in proper proportions. "OMI" certified... _means_ organic..
  Your cow patty's, barnyard dirt are still going to require amendmants and/or fertilization for optimal results. The manures require "composting" in order to benefit your plants. Other 'things' for drainage, ph, ect. will not be present.
  In addition, depending on "what" the cattle have been fed, the n p k values can differ greatly, pathogens and hormones, chemicals and pests may also be present. "Just" because you dig the dirt out of a barnyard, feedlot, or pasture, does not garauntee it is "clean" or 100% organic..


----------



## umbra (Jan 27, 2009)

I do have a tendency to run amuck and post  stream of consciousness threads. sorry, a touch of adhd and sativas tend to make me babble endlessly. I apologize for jackin your thread, not my intention, I assure you.


----------



## Passenger (Jan 29, 2009)

middieman440 said:
			
		

> so much for a thread going off topic.... and im no newb to growing been doing so for a while and do it the same way everytime and never once had a problem with my end result... and i do not do it to make money i have a job for that but for everyone bashing me on my thread you are all ignorant and everything i wrote in my thread explains all ur ignorant answears this site is worse than all the other ones haha so much for a good site



You seem very arrogant.... If you don't like this forum leave then? If you're here to try and tell people how to grow because thats how you do it and won't listen to other idea's wouldn't that make you ignorant and very arrogant.


I mostly use cow and chicken manure but in flower if you want some good tasting buds and yield I use liquid bat guano if you don't agree with that then don't use it just don't be telling people how to do things.


----------

